# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Hallo ich bin neu hier

## TamaraHill

Hallo Leute, ich bin die Tamara und neu hier. Ich freue mich auf regen Austausch übers Biken
Liebe Grüße erstmal
Tammy

----------

